# '01 NAV owners...anyone research widescreen upgrade?



## sedate (Dec 6, 2003)

Not that it's a big deal, but I was wondering if it's a relatively straightforward upgrade? Is it just remove the original, unplug, and install the widescreen? It seems the dimension for both are the same. What other issues are there? I'm thinking in a year or two there could be junked/totalled cars out there w/ the widescreen NAV.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

You have to attach to the display to the motorized housing which requires you to disassemble the motorized display. Additionally you will need V18 or greater software loaded on your nav computer to support the new look/feel. This requires both the software and key CD.

http://staff.pop3now.com/alee/bmw/widescreen


----------



## bperry119 (Jan 21, 2004)

alee said:


> You have to attach to the display to the motorized housing which requires you to disassemble the motorized display. Additionally you will need V18 or greater software loaded on your nav computer to support the new look/feel. This requires both the software and key CD.
> 
> http://staff.pop3now.com/alee/bmw/widescreen


Do you know of any way to add NAV to a non-NAV vehicle ?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

sedate said:


> Not that it's a big deal, but I was wondering if it's a relatively straightforward upgrade? Is it just remove the original, unplug, and install the widescreen? It seems the dimension for both are the same. What other issues are there? I'm thinking in a year or two there could be junked/totalled cars out there w/ the widescreen NAV.


It is a straightforward plug-and-play. The NAV screen is not sold separately but is a single unit, combined with the cassette tape player. That unit uses the same rear plugs as the small nav screen you have in there now. See www.bmwnav.com for more details. The guy who owns that site, Martin Bishop, is selling the big NAV screens/tape players for $625 each, a huge savings over the dealerships. My neighbor just received his on Saturday and I'm installing it for him this weekend. I know others who have sucessfully installed theirs, so it is legiitmate.


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> It is a straightforward plug-and-play. The NAV screen is not sold separately but is a single unit, combined with the cassette tape player. That unit uses the same rear plugs as the small nav screen you have in there now. See www.bmwnav.com for more details. The guy who owns that site, Martin Bishop, is selling the big NAV screens/tape players for $625 each, a huge savings over the dealerships. My neighbor just received his on Saturday and I'm installing it for him this weekend. I know others who have sucessfully installed theirs, so it is legiitmate.


I think the BMW part price for just the screen is >$1000, so if you can score one of those $625 dealies, definitely go for it.

You will need the Mk III nav computer at least as well as that V18 OS rev, but I don't think the E46 came with anything older than a Mk III anyway...

-Dave


----------



## tomperwu (Dec 17, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> It is a straightforward plug-and-play. The NAV screen is not sold separately but is a single unit, combined with the cassette tape player. That unit uses the same rear plugs as the small nav screen you have in there now. See www.bmwnav.com for more details. The guy who owns that site, Martin Bishop, is selling the big NAV screens/tape players for $625 each, a huge savings over the dealerships. My neighbor just received his on Saturday and I'm installing it for him this weekend. I know others who have sucessfully installed theirs, so it is legiitmate.


Hi Dave .. you have me sold. I think I will do this. So all I have to do is buy the unit and that additional part and I am set. I have a 2001 M3 Convertible .. is the computer, MKIII I believe compatible with mine?

Thanks,
Thompson


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

tomperwu said:


> Hi Dave .. you have me sold. I think I will do this. So all I have to do is buy the unit and that additional part and I am set. I have a 2001 M3 Convertible .. is the computer, MKIII I believe compatible with mine?
> 
> Thanks,
> Thompson


Oops. On that webpage it says they don't have the 3-Series display. 

-Daver


----------



## tomperwu (Dec 17, 2003)

armstd said:


> Oops. On that webpage it says they don't have the 3-Series display.
> 
> -Daver


Crap .. my navi looks just like .. I wish I could do this for a M3 ... man


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

The 5-series radio setup is wider than in the 3-series.

It looks the same, but the buttons are further apart and such.

-Daver


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

armstd said:


> Oops. On that webpage it says they don't have the 3-Series display.
> 
> -Daver


Nuts! Sorry about getting your hopes up. We've been dropping these into X5s, E39s, and E38s. I just assumed the E46 was the same unit.


----------

